# Stomach Touching Freak Out!



## MissFionaQuillington (Oct 19, 2015)

Background: We got our hedgie 2 weeks ago today. She has been doing SO well but she is a particular little girl. If she is doing something and I stop her she will chuff/hiss but not put her quills up. If she is really comfy on my chest and I have to move her I get a chuff/hiss 

On Saturday my hedgie had a disastrous first bath experience which left her pretty angry at me. She has been mellowing out about it but every time I touch her stomach in a certain way she freaks out and will actually go as far as nipping me. I cannot tell if she is traumatized by the toothbrush scrubbing of her belly or if my fingers are cold and she is just reacting to that. Has anyone ever heard of this kind of thing? 

I know with cats/dogs you would expose them to the negative stimulus (touching her belly) and give her a treat if she handled it well. Any hope of that working or is it just going to take some time for her to trust me. 

As always thank you for dealing with my neurotic new parent questions


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

In general most hedgehogs hate their belly being touched. 
Not sure I'd use a toothbrush on her belly unless it was really funky and no alterative.
How are you trying to touch her belly? Is she on her back or feet? Are you trying to pet, or simply touch?


----------



## MissFionaQuillington (Oct 19, 2015)

Fiona had been on bedding that I turned out to be allergic to so she need a full body scrub because I couldn't handle her without sneezing my head off so thats why she got the full works scrubbing package. 

Now when I am touching her belly, she will be on her feet, and the touching I am doing is simply to scoop her up and move her to a different spot. My cat trained me that bellies are not for rubbing or scratching. She use to be ok with this sort of touching but ever since that bath it really seems to upset her


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What if your holding her and she is walking around on your hands, can you slip a finger up and barely touch it? She may be overwhelmed with her belly being touched after the bath especially with being picked up. That's a lot to process at once.


----------



## MissFionaQuillington (Oct 19, 2015)

Thats exactly when she gets upset; just a simple little touch on her belly and its been 3 days since the bath. She was very angry for the first 36 hours after but seems to be over most of it. She has been very cuddly and snuggly until that finger touches the belly and then its over


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Is she well otherwise, eating/running/pooping?
It's unlikely but if the bath was stressy she might be injured if you poked her belly too hard with a toothbrush.
I always worry about how we tell when hedgehogs are in pain, seeing as they are so often grumpy, but if she seems ok otherwise she is probably still grumpy.


----------



## MissFionaQuillington (Oct 19, 2015)

She is doing great otherwise! She still has a little green tinge to her poop so I think that bath really just did her in ( I had to restart BeneBac powder) She has also been less protective of her belly as the week has gone on, and I was able to get her on her back to take a look and everything looks good. 

I gave her a foot bath the other day (someone went litter box digging) and only gave her a little water with a drop of soap. I let her splash herself around and it was a much better experience for everyone so thank you to everyone for their help!


----------



## MissFionaQuillington (Oct 19, 2015)

I just wanted to update the story for anyone who might be having similar issues; we went back to a very strict handling schedule (10 AM, 3 PM, 9 PM, and a little cuddle before bed) and after about a week she is back to herself but even cuddlier. She is typically awake at these times now before I even get her out, and shocker of shocks let me rub her chin the other day.


----------

